# Started herb garden



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

My family and I started our herb garden today. We planted rosemary, lavender, lemon balm, chocolate mint and stevia. We still have a couple other mints to plant as well as blackberry bushes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't wait to move so I can get my herb garden going!


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I have had frustrating experiences with herb gardening. Pay close attention to the watering likes of individual herbs or they will die in short order! 

If you plan to grow green onions inside, moisten the soil thoroughly before planing the root and then do not water them again. Seriously! I think a schedule of watering (ever so slightly) every 1 to 2 weeks will be fine. Mine are doing awesome now (thank goodness) and I have found chives to be the same way in watering needs.

Can't wait to be successful with other herbs.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

If proper watering is your weak point when it comes to herbs, try building an herb spiral.









These are relatively easy to build and there are several how-to's online that show you how to measure, build, and plant the right herbs so that the dry loving plants are near the top (center) and the plants that prefer moist soil at the bottom (around outside), where gravity naturally pulls the water.

I will be doing one of these this spring but not until this snow melts. Kind of a short growing season here.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got the seed to start an herb garden, the problem is where to plant things, some plants tend to take over an area some grow 4-5 foot tall some like full sun some not got a lot to learn with this.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

It has been my experience to basically plant it, water it every now and then and then leave it alone. We thought we had lost the lavender we planted last year, but we just left it and turns out it didn't die and has come back.


----------



## bastisolen (Mar 15, 2013)

Very interesting! This is exciting and very useful too. You must really be enjoying the benefits of sunlight through your plants. Keep it up! And share what you'll be having next.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> If proper watering is your weak point when it comes to herbs, try building an herb spiral.
> 
> View attachment 4490
> 
> ...


I keep saying I'm going to build one of the herb spirals ... but time always slips away. (maybe this year! :flower

Great picture ... thanks for posting.


----------

